# Help wanted with e240 Merc



## hottrout (May 2, 2007)

Is there anyone in Craigavon or outside area that would be interested in helping me PC the paintwork on an E240 merc.

I (like many) am seriously considering the purchase of a PC but before I do I really wanted to see one in action and to see its effects.

The E240 is three years old and had Obsidian Black Paint. In general the paintwork is very good but there are some swirls, scratches and other light scratches and marks that I can not removed by hand.

I would love to get that magic mirror finish on the merc and would be willing to do all the donkey work if someone wanted to bring and demo their PC skills. I will pay for any consumable materals used including beer.

If there are any real costs involved it is probably just better for me to buy a PC and once confident then do it myself and to be honest im still thinking of doing this anyway.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Where exactly are you in Craigavon? I'm from Aghagallon and Moddie off here is from Derrymacash - both very close to Craigavon lol. I'd be up for demo-ing PC work no problem, and I'm sure he would too - especially if there's alcohol being offered lol


----------



## hottrout (May 2, 2007)

Im actually from Loughall but I work in Craigavon. Im happy to travel to whereever you guys would want to do this.

The merc is large enough so would take some time.

Tell me what you need me to pay/bring and I will happly arrange to meet. Part of the reason for watching someone work on a car is to fully figure out what all I will need to purchase myself.

Thanks for the offer


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You don't happen to have a trout* number on your Alfa by any chance?!


----------



## hottrout (May 2, 2007)

Might do , whos asking


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No I just saw you yesterday morning thats all.


----------



## hottrout (May 2, 2007)

Quite possible I be on the road a lot


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I will wave next time... Very nice Alfa I must say!


----------

